# Large e-bay pages



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It seems like very recently, maybe the last six weeks or so, when I access e-bay from my desktop, go to the category I want to look into, and choose any one item to look at, that item I choose comes up as a very large page that I have to scroll across the screen to read all of the information.Only e-bay is doing this, and only on my desktop, but not my laptop. Compare them side-by-side and the desktop is like three pages wide and very long. I am not a Computer Science Major person, just someone who appreciates this technology in my lifetime. There have been no recent upgrades or changes to the desktop. Any suggestions, other than to stay off e-bay? - Thanks, David


----------



## PunkyPoo (May 9, 2009)

You might want to post a link to a sample of a page causing these issues. That might help troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know about posting a link but I just tried it again with these results: both computers side-by-side, got to e-bay, type in "travel trailer", click on the first travel trailer that is presented for sale. The laptop shows the description on the screen so that I can read it without scrolling from side to side, the desktop show same description in which appears to be the same font size but you have to scroll the page from side to side to read it all. Really weird to me.


----------

